# Fancy Myrtlewood



## GS-76 (Dec 14, 2018)

I bought these Chocolate Drizzle Myrtle today. I have to get them milled and dried yet. But it is some nice big chunks and very nice stuff.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 14, 2018)

Looks like u need a bigger bandsaw!


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 14, 2018)

YOU'RE A TEASE!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 14, 2018)

Gary Schuler said:


> Chocolate Drizzle



(Homer Simpson Voice) Mmmmmm. . . Chocolate Drizzle

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 14, 2018)

Awesome plank! Like the other wood in your shop, too! Do you know what you will make with it? Chuck


----------



## GS-76 (Dec 14, 2018)

No Idea what to make yet as it will be a few years before I mess with it.
I know a fella with a Portable Mill to get it milled up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 17, 2018)

Oh my that is some mighty fine chocolate drizzle


----------



## DKMD (Dec 17, 2018)

Nice! I’ve only worked with myrtle a time or two, but it can be beautiful stuff! Looks like you’ve got enough to keep you busy...


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 17, 2018)

Very interesting material. !


----------

